# Mid priced power 9wt?



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm looking to pick up a 9wt in the coming weeks for the fall striper run and albie fishing. As of right now, I own a 8wt and 10wt Maverick. I haven't fished the 10 wt much at all but have fished the 8wt extensively. I love the rod and i'm not necessarily opposed to picking up another one but I wouldn't consider it incredibly powerful. Plenty of feel, accuracy, and reserve power. Has anyone spent time with the 9wt maverick and can comment on the comparison to the 8wt? 

Im also looking at a few other rods I'm considering in a 9wt

*Axiom IIx*- I casted the 8wt and really liked it. Very forgiving and plenty of feel but didn't seem to have the power of the other 8wts I casted at the time. Does anyone know if this stiffens up in a 9?
*Redington Predator*- I found the 8wt to be overly stiff with no feel but maybe this blank design is suited to the 9wt
*Recon* - Never casted one
*ST. Corix Imperial Salt*- Also never casted one

Let me know your thoughts. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Little pricier than the rods you listed but if you can find one still a 9wt Crosscurrent Glx is an awesome rod. Good for throwing int/sinking lines too but can punch a big crab fly into the wind on a floating line too.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Nway93 said:


> Little pricier than the rods you listed but if you can find one still a 9wt Crosscurrent Glx is an awesome rod. Good for throwing int/sinking lines too but can punch a big crab fly into the wind on a floating line too.


Thanks. I’ve heard good things but I’m almost in sector/nrx territory at that point. That being said, I really need to start looking around in the used market.


----------



## Nick George (Jun 2, 2020)

I got a 8 and 9wt motive for sale I used to throw bigger squid flies into the rips up north


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've only thrown the Redington Predator in a 12wt, but I have a buddy that has lots of experience with different (high end) rods and he says that the Predator 9wt is one of the best buys out there.

I'm curious as well about the Axiom2 vs 2x in a 9wt as well. Looking forward to watching this thread.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

SHaller said:


> I'm looking to pick up a 9wt in the coming weeks for the fall striper run and albie fishing. As of right now, I own a 8wt and 10wt Maverick. I haven't fished the 10 wt much at all but have fished the 8wt extensively. I love the rod and i'm not necessarily opposed to picking up another one but I wouldn't consider it incredibly powerful. Plenty of feel, accuracy, and reserve power. Has anyone spent time with the 9wt maverick and can comment on the comparison to the 8wt?
> 
> Im also looking at a few other rods I'm considering in a 9wt
> 
> ...


Look at the Lamson Saltwater. It sounds exactly like what you are looking for.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not at all familiar with the Maverick rods you're talking about but if you think the TFO Axiom II-X isn't very fast or powerful I'm not sure what is.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

GladesFlyFishing said:


> Look at the Lamson Saltwater. It sounds exactly like what you are looking for.


The 9wt cobalt should be on your list. It fishes exactly how you described your needs.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the Maverick rods you're talking about but if you think the TFO Axiom II-X isn't very fast or powerful I'm not sure what is.


I only casted the 8wt briefly but besides the scott tidal it seemed to be the most "moderate" of the rods I casted.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

bryson said:


> I've only thrown the Redington Predator in a 12wt, but I have a buddy that has lots of experience with different (high end) rods and he says that the Predator 9wt is one of the best buys out there.
> 
> I'm curious as well about the Axiom2 vs 2x in a 9wt as well. Looking forward to watching this thread.


I'll have to have to give the predator a fair shake at the 9wt. I might go cast one tonight. It was the one I really didn't like as an 8wt.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Nick George said:


> I got a 8 and 9wt motive for sale I used to throw bigger squid flies into the rips up north


I'll keep that in mind. The 9wt motive could work for me.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the Maverick rods you're talking about but if you think the TFO Axiom II-X isn't very fast or powerful I'm not sure what is.


I agree. Have the axiom 2x in 7wt, love it. Use it here in the Big Bend of Fl. for trout, redfish, and whatever swims by. Passed up an eight for under 300 because i was saving for a new Lowrance Elite 9FS at the time. Wish i had pulled the trigger.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Scott Tidal or TFO Mangrove. They are not super fast, but super easy to cast and great rods for the price.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Recon is a great rod but im an orvis fan boy. TFO makes good decent priced rods. The axiom2x is not really moderate action, its pretty fast as i recall. Beulah makes some really nice rods for not crazy expensive. Look at their salt line.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

coconutgroves said:


> Scott Tidal or TFO Mangrove. They are not super fast, but super easy to cast and great rods for the price.


I’ve enjoyed casting both of those rods. Tons of feel. The mangrove coast is going to be my 7wt but I really need something to fish the northeast surf in November. They both lacked the top end. I’m willing to give up some of that short end accuracy and feel for raw power knowing I won’t get it all in a mid priced rod.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Recon is a great rod but im an orvis fan boy. TFO makes good decent priced rods. The axiom2x is not really moderate action, its pretty fast as i recall. Beulah makes some really nice rods for not crazy expensive. Look at their salt line.


Assuming you know the orvis line well, does the recon align itself more with the 3F or 3D?

Its definitely a fast action rod but for me the 8wt fell into The moderate end of fast. I remember flip saying it was the replacement to the mangrove because tfo was having trouble sourcing the materials for the mangrove. But then the released the mangrove coast so who knows.


----------



## JupiterSam (May 13, 2020)

Lamson SS. love it, throws everything well


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Nway93 said:


> Little pricier than the rods you listed but if you can find one still a 9wt Crosscurrent Glx is an awesome rod. Good for throwing int/sinking lines too but can punch a big crab fly into the wind on a floating line too.


I agree with @Nway93, the CC-GLX is a great power rod. Since the CC-GLX is still in the Loomis line up there's a good chance of finding a _9/9.5 out of 10_ used CC-GLX.

Although I've bought used fly rods on eBay I'm quite selective (read: picky) and ask a myriad of questions before bidding. Numerous times I've come across eBay sellers trying to market a 3-piece CC-GLX ... no doubt its a Cross Current, just NOT a GLX model.

Presently, I think the best way to purchase a used fly rod is to go on-line and google _fly rod trade-up programs_ and check out the fly shops that offer those arrangements to customers. The trade-up merchants usually: #1) will NOT accept a fly rod that's been trashed and #2) turn around and sell the the _9/9.5 trade-ins._ I've purchased a couple of rods from these shops knowing that the trade-in rods have been given the "once-over" quite a few times ... especially after answering all of my questions!

Other power rods that I've picked-up used is the Sage Xi2, Sage Xi3, and the older St. Croix Legend Elite (saltwater).


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

SHaller said:


> Assuming you know the orvis line well, does the recon align itself more with the 3F or 3D?
> 
> Its definitely a fast action rod but for me the 8wt fell into The moderate end of fast. I remember flip saying it was the replacement to the mangrove because tfo was having trouble sourcing the materials for the mangrove. But then the released the mangrove coast so who knows.


Ahhhh, surf is another story, and you'll be throwing intermediate head line more than likely or heavier. Intermediate and sinking head lines need lots of haul and a stiff, fast rod. You are correct, those two options are not good for that situation.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

SHaller said:


> Assuming you know the orvis line well, does the recon align itself more with the 3F or 3D?
> 
> Its definitely a fast action rod but for me the 8wt fell into The moderate end of fast. I remember flip saying it was the replacement to the mangrove because tfo was having trouble sourcing the materials for the mangrove. But then the released the mangrove coast so who knows.


I do. I’d say the recon is actually between the two. If you’re trying to cast surf, I’d get that orvis D. It can move line. It’s definitely the harder over the two to cast especially all day but it can throw. Or check out that two handed beulah salt. If you can throw a switch rod it’s basically a fast speed two hander.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

The new Recon is really really powerful in an 8wt. I was able to generate line speeds and power similar to my NRX + 8wt. I would guess the 9wt is probably close.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

8w8n8 said:


> I agree with @Nway93, the CC-GLX is a great power rod. Since the CC-GLX is still in the Loomis line up there's a good chance of finding a _9/9.5 out of 10_ used CC-GLX.
> 
> Although I've bought used fly rods on eBay I'm quite selective (read: picky) and ask a myriad of questions before bidding. Numerous times I've come across eBay sellers trying to market a 3-piece CC-GLX ... no doubt its a Cross Current, just NOT a GLX model.
> 
> ...


Speaking of the cross current, do you have any experience with 1 piece version? I'm very much open to a 1 or 2 piece rod since this isn't something I would be traveling with.


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Wyfly said:


> The new Recon is really really powerful in an 8wt. I was able to generate line speeds and power similar to my NRX + 8wt. I would guess the 9wt is probably close.


That makes sense. I've never heard of a rod that lost power as it went up in line weight.


----------



## Wyfly (Feb 1, 2019)

If you can, absolutely do the 1 piece Crosscurrent Pro 1. The current version I believe is 8’10. Lighter, more durable than the 4 piece and new they cost somewhere in the sub $500 range


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

I casted a few 9 weights at a shop this evening and here are some thoughts

Hardy Zane pro- Smoothest rod I've ever casted. Genuinely incredible feedback. It has feel for days. Just not what I was looking for as it didn't have that reserve power.
Hardy Zane- Similar action and performance to the pro but without the feel
Axiom II x- Definitely stiffer and faster than the 8wt (going off memory). I really liked it for a powerful 9wt but didn't seem to have the responsiveness that the 8wt had. 
Predator- Heavy. I'm just not a fan of these rods

I still want to do some more window shopping but the TFO seemed to fit my needs the best so far. Although I'm considering jumping up to the next price point since I know Im asking a lot out of a rod.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

SHaller said:


> I casted a few 9 weights at a shop this evening and here are some thoughts
> 
> Hardy Zane pro- Smoothest rod I've ever casted. Genuinely incredible feedback. It has feel for days. Just not what I was looking for as it didn't have that reserve power.
> Hardy Zane- Similar action and performance to the pro but without the feel
> ...


Yeah I think redington isn’t great stuff. TFO is making good cheap rods. They aren’t made in the USA unfortunately but they have their place.
You’re not going to get great feel from something that can really punch thru the wind. It’s like driving a stick shift. A heavy performance clutch is going to have a smaller more difficult to massage sweet spot than a light economy clutch. But it’s the price of playing poker. Fast action rod is an advanced game. Easier to cast a medium or slow action rod. Easier to learn also.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

SHaller said:


> Speaking of the cross current, do you have any experience with 1 piece version? I'm very much open to a 1 or 2 piece rod since this isn't something I would be traveling with.


I have owned quite a few of the 1pcs and still have a 10-12. They’re softer than the glx. I prefer the pro 1’s in the heavier rods. Good luck finding one loomis doesn’t make then anymore cause they were loosing money. Cost $350 to ship one.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Rocksteady1 said:


> Yeah I think redington isn’t great stuff. TFO is making good cheap rods. They aren’t made in the USA unfortunately but they have their place.
> You’re not going to get great feel from something that can really punch thru the wind. It’s like driving a stick shift. A heavy performance clutch is going to have a smaller more difficult to massage sweet spot than a light economy clutch. But it’s the price of playing poker. Fast action rod is an advanced game. Easier to cast a medium or slow action rod. Easier to learn also.


I have an 8 wt TICRX and a 10wt axiom 2x I use for striper fishing up here in the north east. Both of these rods are very fast IMO with tons of power to punch into the wind or throw a shooting head. I have cast the 8 wt axiom 2x and I found it to be lighter than the ticrx with a slightly softer tip. The action of the 8 wt is different than the 10 wt and I assume the 9 wt. The 10 wt 2x is a beast and can huck a 450 grain sink tip like nobodies business. 

To me I think a 9 wt is a bit overrated unless you are only going to fish one rod for striper. In early spring when schoolies are in or when im fishing a tidal river or back bay I always fish my 8 wt. When I’m out front, fishing heavy current or in fall when big bass/albies are migrating down the coast I would grab my 10 wt. I could see some situations a 9 would be good for but with an 8 and 10 I think you have every north east fishing situation handled. If I was going to add a new rod to my quiver it would probably be a 10 foot 8 wt for fishing the surf on days where it’s not too snotty for the extra mending capability.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

unless you're just jonesin' to buy a new stick, why wouldn't you put some mileage on that 10wt this fall?

(for the record, I'm all onboard with buying new sticks...)


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

BillNye said:


> I have an 8 wt TICRX and a 10wt axiom 2x I use for striper fishing up here in the north east. Both of these rods are very fast IMO with tons of power to punch into the wind or throw a shooting head. I have cast the 8 wt axiom 2x and I found it to be lighter than the ticrx with a slightly softer tip. The action of the 8 wt is different than the 10 wt and I assume the 9 wt. The 10 wt 2x is a beast and can huck a 450 grain sink tip like nobodies business.
> 
> To me I think a 9 wt is a bit overrated unless you are only going to fish one rod for striper. In early spring when schoolies are in or when im fishing a tidal river or back bay I always fish my 8 wt. When I’m out front, fishing heavy current or in fall when big bass/albies are migrating down the coast I would grab my 10 wt. I could see some situations a 9 would be good for but with an 8 and 10 I think you have every north east fishing situation handled. If I was going to add a new rod to my quiver it would probably be a 10 foot 8 wt for fishing the surf on days where it’s not too snotty for the extra mending capability.


I casted the 2X 9wt last night. I really liked it but didn't quite love it. It definitely was faster and stiffer than the 8 and it fits the bill of what I'm looking for. 

I've definitely been thinking about wether or not I would really use this extensively. A 7 or 8wt work great for me in the back but often a 10 is overkill unless I'm fishing for huge fish in late November out front (I'm in NJ). I've downsized a lot of my surfcasting gear the past few years and It makes sense for me to do the same with my fly rods. For me, Its likely the perfect "slot fish" rod

I just handled a NRX T2s 10wt today and holy S**t. It felt like as light as most 8 weights. Unfortunately I didn't get to cast it since it wasn't a dedicated fly shop but It really has me thinking...


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

SHaller said:


> I casted the 2X 9wt last night. I really liked it but didn't quite love it. It definitely was faster and stiffer than the 8 and it fits the bill of what I'm looking for.
> 
> I've definitely been thinking about wether or not I would really use this extensively. A 7 or 8wt work great for me in the back but often a 10 is overkill unless I'm fishing for huge fish in late November out front (I'm in NJ). I've downsized a lot of my surfcasting gear the past few years and It makes sense for me to do the same with my fly rods. For me, Its likely the perfect "slot fish" rod
> 
> I just handled a NRX T2s 10wt today and holy S**t. It felt like as light as most 8 weights. Unfortunately I didn't get to cast it since it wasn't a dedicated fly shop but It really has me thinking...


For me the 10 wt is more about dealing with the conditions. Nothing ruins a day of fishing for me more then struggling against the wind I would rather have too much rod than not enough. Also if you need to get down in a breachway or in big surf you’re gonna be throwing a heavy sinking line which is a lot less effort on a fast 10 wt regardless of the size of fish you hook into.

I also think lightness can be an overrated factor in a striper rod, a lighter rod gets pushed around more in the wind than a heavier one. Maybe if I wasn’t in my 30s I would have a different opinion but I don’t think I would notice a half ounce difference in rod weight over the course of a day. At the end of the day you can always buy a 9 wt fish it and see if you like it then sell it for a small loss on the forums.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

a2X are excellent rods in my opinion. Better than Maverick- in my opinion again!
Yes, they are bit stiffer progressively with line weight but not the stiffest on market. Having said that, you can throw into wind with Bruce Chard tapers line (either company, same taper, differnet finish and running line thickens) or go for looooong cast in park with bonny lines...

Yes, Asquith cast bit farther in my hands.,, but it cost triple or quadruple..Very solid performer, better than mentioned Mangrove (nice, softer, long loops casting "park") Just great rod. (yes, in my opinion again!)

If you realy want v stiff rods to overline, yes, go with obvious Scotts and Loomises (but stay away form Sage Salt HD -in my opinion!!!!)

What line you cast 8weight and in park or fishing ? (curious)


----------



## SHaller (Aug 2, 2021)

Gorma said:


> a2X are excellent rods in my opinion. Better than Maverick- in my opinion again!
> Yes, they are bit stiffer progressively with line weight but not the stiffest on market. Having said that, you can throw into wind with Bruce Chard tapers line (either company, same taper, differnet finish and running line thickens) or go for looooong cast in park with bonny lines...
> 
> Yes, Asquith cast bit farther in my hands.,, but it cost triple or quadruple..Very solid performer, better than mentioned Mangrove (nice, softer, long loops casting "park") Just great rod. (yes, in my opinion again!)
> ...


Thats interesting. I find Loomis and Sage rods to always be the fastest and most powerful of the bunch while scotts always provide the most feel and feedback (not that they are slow rods at all).

The 10wt A2X I casted was a lot stiffer then the 8wt. They seemed to change the design philosophy with the increased line weight. I don't recall what lines I was using the rods but they were both fairly aggressive saltwater lines. I actually just decided to splurge and buy an NRX T2s so the decision has been made.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

SHaller said:


> Thats interesting. I find Loomis and Sage rods to always be the fastest and most powerful of the bunch while scotts always provide the most feel and feedback (not that they are slow rods at all).
> 
> The 10wt A2X I casted was a lot stiffer then the 8wt. They seemed to change the design philosophy with the increased line weight. I don't recall what lines I was using the rods but they were both fairly aggressive saltwater lines. I actually just decided to splurge and buy an NRX T2s so the decision has been made.


Be sure to update the thread with how the 9 wt turned out. All this talk about buying a new rod has given me the itch for one!


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

I just got an ECHO Prime 9wt from 239 Flies as a backup rod for an upcoming trip. I am totally impressed by this rod and throws several lines well. I like it better than the Lamson Cobalt 9wt (although their 7wt is really nice!).


----------



## Hogjaw (Jan 16, 2019)

TFO Mangrove all the way, can't beat the warraty!


----------



## exit (Aug 22, 2017)

Have never cast the original Mangrove but did cast the Mangrove Coast 9wt. Sadly, it was a dud in my view at this weight. I sent it back and got the ECHO Prime. Fly rods are like golf clubs, shotguns, boats, and women...thank goodness we have variety to make sense to every individual.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

exit said:


> Have never cast the original Mangrove but did cast the Mangrove Coast 9wt. Sadly, it was a dud in my view at this weight. I sent it back and got the ECHO Prime. Fly rods are like golf clubs, shotguns, boats, and women...thank goodness we have variety to make sense to every individual.


I'm interested to cast the new mangrove but I was not a big fan of the original as I like fast action rods for fishing salt. If I was making short shots off a boat perhaps I would like it more but medium fast action is more suited for trout fishing in my opinion.


----------

